# Kaufempfehlung RAM für ASUS PRIME X470-PRO und AMD Ryzen 5 2600x



## Maravilla85 (15. Mai 2018)

*Kaufempfehlung RAM für ASUS PRIME X470-PRO und AMD Ryzen 5 2600x*

Hallo zusammen,

die ganze RAM Thematik bei den Ryzen CPUs verunsichert mich als erfahrenen PC Bastler dann doch etwas. Ich will von meinem I5 2500K auf ein Ryzen 5 2600x umsteigen und hadere mit dem RAM.
Folgende Konfiguration habe ich mir rausgesucht:

*CPU*
AMD Ryzen 5 2600x

*Mainboard*
ASUS PRIME X470-PRO

*RAM*
16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit - DDR4-3000 | Mindfactory.de
Laut ASUS Support-Seite wird der RAM unterstützt, auch mit den vollen 3000 bei den AMD Ryzen 2. Generation. 

Meine Frage ist jetzt, läuft der problemlos auf dem Board oder hat jemand günstigeren RAM als Empfehlung? Es sollten 16 GB sein und nicht mehr als der Corsair kosten. Merke ich den Unterschied, wenn ich z.B. nur 2666er RAM nehme? 
Ich spiele gerne, muss jetzt aber nicht auf den höchsten Einstellungen sein. Meine Grafikkarte ist eine ASUS ROG Strix 1060 mit 6 GB Speicher.

Danke schon im Voraus.


----------



## zipmar (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung RAM für ASUS PRIME X470-PRO und AMD Ryzen 5 2600x*

Nimm die G.Skill RipJaw V PC-3200 , die kosten gerade um 163 bei mindfactory und laufen auf dem Board auch auf 3200. habe gerade bei einem Kumpel welche verbaut. 
Es gibt viele die auf Corsair schwören, aber die G.Skill sind genauso gut.

Unterschiede zum 2666er merkt man, dazu gibt es einige Tests im Netz


----------



## bastian123f (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung RAM für ASUS PRIME X470-PRO und AMD Ryzen 5 2600x*



zipmar schrieb:


> Nimm die G.Skill RipJaw V PC-3200 , die kosten gerade um 163 bei mindfactory und laufen auf dem Board auch auf 3200. habe gerade bei einem Kumpel welche verbaut.
> Es gibt viele die auf Corsair schwören, aber die G.Skill sind genauso gut.
> 
> Unterschiede zum 2666er merkt man, dazu gibt es einige Tests im Netz



Würde ich auch so machen. Normalerweise sollte das jetzt schon funktionieren. Da hat man von der 2ten Generation noch nichts gehört.

Ryzen ist immernoch stark beeinflusst von der RAM-Geschwindigkeit. Das kann man auch sehr gut in vielen Tests erkennen. 3200er RAM ist also besser als der 2666er


----------



## Maravilla85 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung RAM für ASUS PRIME X470-PRO und AMD Ryzen 5 2600x*



zipmar schrieb:


> Nimm die G.Skill RipJaw V PC-3200 , die kosten gerade um 163 bei mindfactory und laufen auf dem Board auch auf 3200. habe gerade bei einem Kumpel welche verbaut.
> Es gibt viele die auf Corsair schwören, aber die G.Skill sind genauso gut.
> 
> Unterschiede zum 2666er merkt man, dazu gibt es einige Tests im Netz



Du meinst diese hier 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,?


----------



## markus1612 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung RAM für ASUS PRIME X470-PRO und AMD Ryzen 5 2600x*

Ja, genau die.


----------



## Maravilla85 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung RAM für ASUS PRIME X470-PRO und AMD Ryzen 5 2600x*

Super, vielen Dank an Euch beiden!


----------



## Maravilla85 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung RAM für ASUS PRIME X470-PRO und AMD Ryzen 5 2600x*

Danke nochmals! System ist zusammengebaut und läuft stabil.


----------

